# VR6 ITB running on VEMS - coil dwell for distributor/coil setup?



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi all,

Just wondering what folks here (if anyone) is running as a dwell time (@13.2v) for their distributor+coil VR6 setups.

I have mine currently set to 3.52 and I'm getting a consistent misfire at 5000 rpm.

Basically when using a timing light everything lines up at idle, I get a nice clean advance under load, but at 4500 rpm I lose my mark.

The actual ignition event is occuring at a different time than what was commanded starting at about 4500 rpm.

Video of the car:


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I use 3.2ms at 13.2v for the stock vr6 coil. 

If you set the timing fixed (like 10-15deg everywhere) does it line up at first then drift or line up first and just totally cut out?

Sure you aren't hitting any rev limiters? Rpm look ok? Can you downshift through that zone and get good rpm?

Issues like this can be wrong output edge trigger, crank sensor sync loss or actual ignition problems. Hard to diag without more tests.


----------



## mushroom_curry (Apr 21, 2004)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I use 3.2ms at 13.2v for the stock vr6 coil.
> 
> If you set the timing fixed (like 10-15deg everywhere) does it line up at first then drift or line up first and just totally cut out?
> 
> ...



Lines up at first, doesn't drift at all, then totally cuts out.

I'm replacing my coil and distributor as they are the only pieces that aren't brand spanking new.

I'm throwing in my Optima Red Top and swapping out the small Odyssey battery for now (though I don't see any voltage drop). 

No loss of crank sensor communication, just improper timed spark delivery. Adding in a ground to the head and an extra one off the coil (because I have assumed it's getting a ground from the base it's mounted to, but this may not be the case).

I'm going to swap to 3.2ms, but while I have you here, you think 3.2ms is safe to run if I swap in that MSD Blaster Coil? (for light driving back to the tuning shop that is)


----------

